# Is the "Classic" skin broken?



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I use the Classic skin, and the site has been messed up for a few weeks now. The icons for things like User CP, First Unread Post, etc. are all missing. For some icons I see nothing at all, for others I see the icon text instead (Go to first new post). When looking at the thread listing in a forum, some of the threads have the thread tags appearing before the thread title.

Anyone else have this problem? Any fix coming?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What browser are you using?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I have issues in both Firefox and Chrome. If I switch the skin to Full, it looks normal.

Some of the links where even the text is invisible (like UserCP), I can see if I drag the mouse to select the text. Then I can see the text. It's like the text is white on white.

When I try to load an image by hand, like "Go to first new post", I get a failure:

"http://cdn.talkaboutmarriage.net/images/styles/marriage/buttons/firstnew.gif"
The requested URL /images/styles/marriage/buttons/firstnew.gif was not found on this server.

I often clear my cache. I wonder if other people can see the icon because it happens to still be in their cache. Since I don't have it, my system tries to get it from the site.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@wilson Yungster has put in a request https://talkaboutmarriage.com/technical-difficulties/424117-firefox-iss

They also recently changed over to https and I know that there are some required changes for that. Also,firefox Quantum has been causing some problems with other longtime users of firefox. The developers are going down a similar route as Chrome.

ETA Don't know if that link is good,but the thread is here in technical--'Firefox issues'


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm having the same issues with the classic skin, and I log in through IE.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Are you still having these issues with the site? 

Niall


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Icoms are still missing though the links seem to work. Still broken for me.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is thaa porn site?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

It's still messed up for me. Notice the links for "User CP", "Active Topics" etc are not visible as well as many icons are missing:


----------

